# RSS feeds for headlines?



## EMoMoney (Dec 19, 2005)

Is it possible, or is it already available and I am just not seeing the option?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Second section down on the left. There is a link "Subscribe to this page".


----------



## EMoMoney (Dec 19, 2005)

Doh. Thanks.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

EMoMoney said:


> Doh. Thanks.


Its OK. I really should put an icon there. I just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------

